# Raptors are likely to trade #1, my proposal



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Two first rounders (2006, 2008) for #1


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you really think they would do that? And why the 2008 pick, why not the 2007 pick? Whats the purpose in skipping that year?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Do you really think they would do that? And why the 2008 pick, why not the 2007 pick? Whats the purpose in skipping that year?


Because of the talent in the 07 pool.

I dont see a purpose for this trade.

I think the 4-8 range is the best in this draft.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> Because of the talent in the 07 pool.
> 
> I dont see a purpose for this trade.
> 
> I think the 4-8 range is the best in this draft.



Yea i def think that this year's draft is not really that stellar.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

'08 pool gives you OJ Mayo ... Who do you see in 07 that makes it a "skip it" year as far as trading draft picks away?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> '08 pool gives you OJ Mayo ... Who do you see in 07 that makes it a "skip it" year as far as trading draft picks away?


Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Joakim Noah, Josh McRoberts and Tyler Hansbrough to name a few.

Its a widely held belief that the 07 draft is much more talented than this years draft.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets are looking to trade down if anything. Rumored to be in talks with Orlando for swapping the 8 and 11 picks. 

Which means we're more interested in Ager/Brewer than Carney.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rockets are looking to trade down if anything. Rumored to be in talks with Orlando for swapping the 8 and 11 picks.
> 
> Which means we're more interested in Ager/Brewer than Carney.


Rumors are originating in Orlando, meaning that Orlando is more interested in Carney than Ager/Brewer. Not necessarily the other way around.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rockets are looking to trade down if anything. Rumored to be in talks with Orlando for swapping the 8 and 11 picks.
> 
> Which means we're more interested in Ager/Brewer than Carney.


I'd love to see Mo Ager in Houston. That guy could be a starter for us at SG.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> I'd love to see Mo Ager in Houston. That guy could be a starter for us at SG.


Moreso than Carney or possibly Rudy Gay? What does Orlando have to offer us? Carlos Arroyo maybe?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Rumors are originating in Orlando, meaning that Orlando is more interested in Carney than Ager/Brewer. Not necessarily the other way around.


Yeah... you're probably right. They're probably calling a bluff with the Shelden Williams, Rudy Gay talk. Houston wants a player like Ager that can have an impact right away, even when he plays like crap he is going to stop penetration. It really depends on how much Carney wows us (TMac is going to have an obvious bias with Carney being his brother's friend). If we can get a player like Tony Battie out of it, for Howard or the trade exception, I am all for it. 



> The Orlando Magic are trying to move up from No. 11 in the June 28 NBA draft and, according to league sources, have talked to two teams in hopes of improving their chances of landing either Connecticut small forward Rudy Gay or Duke forward/center Shelden Williams.
> 
> NBA sources tell the Sentinel that the Magic have had discussions with the Boston Celtics and the Houston Rockets about swapping picks or having those teams pick for them.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/local/orl-magic3106may31,0,1851110.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Moreso than Carney or possibly Rudy Gay? What does Orlando have to offer us? Carlos Arroyo maybe?


Make the cake bigger. Head/Bowen/#8 for Nelson/#11


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Make the cake bigger. Head/Bowen/#8 for Nelson/#11


Nelson is going nowhere.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah... you're probably right. They're probably calling a bluff with the Shelden Williams, Rudy Gay talk. Houston wants a player like Ager that can have an impact right away, even when he plays like crap he is going to stop penetration. It really depends on how much Carney wows us (TMac is going to have an obvious bias with Carney being his brother's friend). If we can get a player like Tony Battie out of it, for Howard or the trade exception, I am all for it.
> 
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/local/orl-magic3106may31,0,1851110.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines



My understanding is that Orlando is very high on Rodney Carney and Shawne Williams. Im sure they understand Rudy is a minimal possibility at 8. However, Im pretty sure their interest in Shelden is genuine. That is, trading up to 8 pretty much guarantees the Magic one of their three prized candidates in Rodney Carney, Shelden Williams or Shawne Williams whereas at 11, only Shawne Williams can be guaranteed.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

All i am hearing from Orlando is Carney. They know if Roy, Morrison and Gay go before houston drafts, which will must likely be the case, houston will take Carney. So they are trying to there best to trade for houston's pick or any pick before houston's pick to make sure they get Carney or better Roy, Morrison or Gay. And even if they don't trade up taking Shawne Willams or Brewer at 11 would not be a bad pick up. 

And if the Magic do get Carney, they will be a very nice young team. They could grow Carney to be there go to player from the outside and Dwight from the low post. Then they have Darko and Nelson who played great last year. Watch out for the magic if they some how make a trade.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Fairsportsfan said:


> All i am hearing from Orlando is Carney. They know if Roy, Morrison and Gay go before houston drafts, which will must likely be the case, houston will take Carney. So they are trying to there best to trade for houston's pick or any pick before houston's pick to make sure they get Carney or better Roy, Morrison or Gay. And even if they don't trade up taking Shawne Willams or Brewer at 11 would not be a bad pick up.
> 
> And if the Magic do get Carney, they will be a very nice young team. They could grow Carney to be there go to player from the outside and Dwight from the low post. Then they have Darko and Nelson who played great last year. Watch out for the magic if they some how make a trade.


You could potentially use Grant Hill's expiring contract to pick up one of the many Knick swingmen. Mo Taylor ($9 Mill expiring) and Quentin Richardson for Grant Hill?

PG: Jameer Nelson | Keeyon Dooling | Bobby Sura
SG: Quentin Richardson | DeShawn Stevenson | Bobby Sura
SF: Rodney Carney | Hedo Turkoglu
PF: Dwight Howard | Maurice Taylor | Pat Garrity
CN: Darko Milicic | Tony Battie | 2nd Rounder


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> '08 pool gives you OJ Mayo ... Who do you see in 07 that makes it a "skip it" year as far as trading draft picks away?


Yeah, but OJ Mayo's doing himself a disservice with all the things he's done in school.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Moreso than Carney or possibly Rudy Gay? What does Orlando have to offer us? Carlos Arroyo maybe?


I'd take Ager + a decent player (Battie, Arroyo, etc.) over Carney any day. Ager is quicker, a better shooter, and better at taking guys off the dribble. Carney's biggest positive is his size advantage. 

I would rather have Rudy Gay or Brandon Roy but there's a big chance that both of those guys will be gone by the No. 8 pick. If we can get Ager and another guy who can make an impact then I'd pull the trade.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Is it possible to make a trade on draft day...while the draft is going on?

Like I mean, if say it gets to the 8th pick, and Roy and Gay are gone, then maybe its better to trade down and get Ager to a decent player. Would it be possible to have a pre-arrangement with Orlando, that in the event that neither of those two are at the 8 spot, then we trade our 8th (so they get Carney), Sura for the 11th and Arroyo or Battie.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

how 'bout bringing Hedo over here in a package? Orlando has no use for him and we need a solid backup SF


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> how 'bout bringing Hedo over here in a package? Orlando has no use for him and we need a solid backup SF


Hmm, I didn't think that Hedo was a contract we would want to take on. But when I really think about it, he would be a good option off the bench as a scoring punch that can play 3 positions. He can pretty much do what Radmanovic does but has a small edge because of his versatility. I wouldnt think signing Radmanovic for 5 mill is a bad idea so I guess in that line of reasoning Hedo isnt so bad either. The fact that Battie has a similar contract puts things into perspective and made me realize I would rather have Hedo than Battie at that price.

Hedo, Arroyo, #11

Sura, Swift, #8

PG: Rafer Alston | Carlos Arroyo | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Maurice Ager | Keith Bogans | Luther Head
SF: Tracy McGrady | Hedo Turkoglu | Chuck Hayes
PF: Juwan Howard | Darius Songaila | Paul Millsap 
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Francisco Elson

Split the MLE between KeBo, Songaila and Elson.
Hayes and Spanoulis to minimum contracts.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Hedo, Arroyo, #11
> 
> Sura, Swift, #8
> 
> ...


That would definitely be a nice lineup to see in Houston next season.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> how 'bout bringing Hedo over here in a package? *Orlando has no use for him* and we need a solid backup SF


That's not true. Grant Hill is basically done and Ariza is a free agent. We have nothing else at SF. Even if we bring back Ariza, he's not a starter at this point. Any swingman we pick up in the draft will be slotted in at SG. Turk has plenty of use in Orlando.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Enigma said:


> That's not true. Grant Hill is basically done and Ariza is a free agent. We have nothing else at SF. Even if we bring back Ariza, he's not a starter at this point. Any swingman we pick up in the draft will be slotted in at SG. Turk has plenty of use in Orlando.


But you guys are rebuilding, and I feel Turk isn't really a part of your rebuilding picture.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> But you guys are rebuilding, and I feel Turk isn't really a part of your rebuilding picture.


I don't see why he shouldn't be. He's 26, has improved steadily, is a good three-point shooter, isn't selfish, and has just come off the best season of his career.

And I doubt the Knicks would take Grant Hill for Mo Taylor _and_ Quentin Richardson. They'd basically be trading their starting small forward (Jalen Rose is expiring at the end of next season) and backup power forward for a guy who might not be able to even step on the court for most of the year.
[insert obligatory Isiah Thomas joke here]


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I don't see why he shouldn't be. He's 26, has improved steadily, is a good three-point shooter, isn't selfish, and has just come off the best season of his career.
> 
> And I doubt the Knicks would take Grant Hill for Mo Taylor _and_ Quentin Richardson. They'd basically be trading their starting small forward (Jalen Rose is expiring at the end of next season) and backup power forward for a guy who might not be able to even step on the court for most of the year.
> [insert obligatory Isiah Thomas joke here]


I think Mo Taylor was salary kicker more than anything. 

Grant Hill is close to 17 mill expiring. 17 MILL! and Jalen Rose is also somewhere in that ballpark. With those two coming off the books thats 30+ Million off the 100+ Million team salary, nearing the end of the financial nightmare that is the knicks lux tax payments. Q's contract was a mistake, I dont think the Knicks would be opposed to trading him.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> I think Mo Taylor was salary kicker more than anything.
> 
> Grant Hill is close to 17 mill expiring. 17 MILL! and Jalen Rose is also somewhere in that ballpark. With those two coming off the books thats 30+ Million off the 100+ Million team salary, nearing the end of the financial nightmare that is the knicks lux tax payments. Q's contract was a mistake, I dont think the Knicks would be opposed to trading him.


I didn't realize Grant Hill is getting paid that much. 

I'm not going to pretend I know much about this sort of thing, but do the Knicks really care about the luxury tax? It seems they've got an unlimited supply of funds. Even if that trade happens, they'd still be around $20 million over the cap at the end of next season (as opposed to $27 million without the trade). They wouldn't be under the cap till at least another two years after that, when Marbury, Francis and Malik Rose expire. So would they really give up Richardson and Taylor for basically nothing just to save on luxury tax? Who'd play small forward when Jalen Rose leaves? David Lee struggled defensively at that position last season, and Malik Rose just isn't a viable option. In Q they've got a young volume three-point shooter (just the sort of guy you'd want with Marbury and Curry there) and their only passable perimeter defender outside of Qyntel Woods.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I didn't realize Grant Hill is getting paid that much.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend I know much about this sort of thing, but do the Knicks really care about the luxury tax? It seems they've got an unlimited supply of funds. Even if that trade happens, they'd still be around $20 million over the cap at the end of next season (as opposed to $27 million without the trade). They wouldn't be under the cap till at least another two years after that, when Marbury, Francis and Malik Rose expire. So would they really give up Richardson and Taylor for basically nothing just to save on luxury tax? Who'd play small forward when Jalen Rose leaves? David Lee struggled defensively at that position last season, and Malik Rose just isn't a viable option. In Q they've got a young volume three-point shooter (just the sort of guy you'd want with Marbury and Curry there) and their only passable perimeter defender outside of Qyntel Woods.


They would save $14 Million per year, thats close to TMacs salary.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> They would save $14 Million per year, thats close to TMacs salary.


Would that $14 million allow them to sign better players, or is it simply a cash saving?


----------

